# Owensboro Kentucky Cookoff



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2006)

Just filled out the entry form & check for this KCBS sanctioned event. $10,000 in prize money. Sept 29th-30th. Anyone going & or entering? We plan on trying to get there a day early so we can sample some of the Q that Owensboro is known for. Moonlite BBQ here we come.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 28, 2006)

Bumping this up just to let you folks know that im loading up and getting ready for this comp. I dont think anyone lives very close to this contest but you guys are all welcome to stop by if by chance you are coming. I will be the guy smiling all the time drinking cold beer all weekend.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 1, 2006)

Got home a little while ago. Tired but happy. 
1st in Chicken- Best I ever made. 
2nd in Anything butt- lost by .0002  
27th in Ribs, Not tender enough but taste was great.
34th in Brisket- We had to hurry it up to get done. failed.
27 in pork- See above. Pork kills us. We cant make any that I like anymore.
19th overall- Not to bad in our thoughts for our 3rd comp.

We feel good about it since the rain killed our pit temps and I was so hung-over Saturday, I could have died. There were 48 teams and good ones at that. This was the Kentucky State Championship with the winner invited to the Royal. Tough competition but all were good folks. I have pics to put up if I can figure out how.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Dale. Very impressive showing and already a first place trophy to show for it! A great weekend for BBQ-4-U members!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Got home a little while ago. Tired but happy.
> 1st in Chicken- Best I ever made.
> 2nd in Anything butt- lost by .0002
> 27th in Ribs, Not tender enough but taste was great.
> ...



Send them here, I'll get them posted for ya.  Way to go, at least you had a camera  .

1st in chicken, man thats fantastic.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Well my wife says she will show me how later so I will hold my breath. 

Still cant believe that we got 1st in chicken. Im thrilled.


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

So, what's the chicken method?


----------



## DaleP (Oct 3, 2006)

I marinate the chicken in Prell infused Penzoil for about 6 hours then smoke with Cedar.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 3, 2006)

I couldnt help myself with that last post. What we do basically is what everyone else does except I took a lesson from one of Jim Minions old postings over at the other site about tender skin mixed with Konrads ideas how to cook. I have tried to make crispy skin and havent liked any that we have cooked so we tried something new.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 3, 2006)

Way to go Dale !


----------



## oompappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats Dale!!!  Great job  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------

